# Weekly competition 2008-18



## AvGalen (May 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, but this is the best I can do for the moment. You will have some extra time for this competition.

Weekly competition
2x2x2
1. D2 B' L' D' B' U' B' L U2 F U L2 D R U R' D' R' D R' F' L D2 F2 D
2. L U R2 F2 L' D' L' D B L D2 R B L F2 L U2 R' F2 L F L B L' B
3. L B2 L F' L' F2 D' B L2 F2 U2 R B' D' F' R U' L' D2 F' L2 B U F D
4. U' L B U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 F L' U' B' R' F U R2 F' R2 B L2 U' B2 U2 R'
5. L' F' U2 F2 U' B' U' F2 U2 B D F2 D B2 U F L B L' B U B U B R'

3x3x3
1. R F' D2 U' B2 R B2 D U' L' R B L B' F U' L2 B' U' F D U R' F U'
2. D2 B R' B2 R' D L' R B2 D' R2 B D F' R2 D U L R2 B F' L2 R D2 R
3. U2 R2 D2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 R2 B F' D' F2 D' U B2 F D B2 F2 L B D2 U B
4. D' U2 F D U B F' R' F U L' U2 L F' U' L' D2 B D2 B2 F2 U B F' D
5. B2 F2 L' R' B F' D2 U2 L' R2 U' B' F' U' L2 R2 U B U2 F' D' U' L2 R' F'

4x4x4
1. D u U' F' L2 r u2 B2 L' r R D' u2 U2 L2 U' L u' U' L D' f R f' R' B2 f' F R' F u2 U L2 R2 D' u L2 r' D' r2
2. r f' F2 R2 F' U2 B f' F' R' D2 f u2 U2 L r' R2 B R' f2 F' D2 B' f F2 R' D' u' U' B' F' D2 u U2 f' D2 L R' u' f
3. f F L' r' R2 B2 f D B f F' D r B2 F' r' B2 L' r2 R F' R2 F2 L2 r2 R F' D2 f' F' U2 L2 r2 R D r2 U f2 L r
4. U' r F' r R2 D2 u U r2 f u' F2 r R2 U L2 D2 u' U' F' D2 B' D u' r2 f' D u2 R2 f' F D u U R2 u r' B f' F
5. u U2 F' U B' F L2 B f F2 U f' r2 f u' r2 U L2 r' R' u2 U f2 L2 r2 B2 D u' U2 f L B' F' u L B f' F D U'

5x5x5
1. d2 l F2 L' R' B' b2 F2 R b2 d2 B2 L l2 u' F2 u2 b2 L2 l2 r R' D d' U' F2 D' f D2 d' u' U' r2 D' L d f2 L2 d2 l' b2 L2 F' r u2 b2 U r' B2 b f2 F' D2 u2 b2 f F' r' D2 R
2. D d b2 r2 B' r2 D2 U r F U' R2 d' L r2 d2 F2 r D2 d2 u' U f' D' U2 b' F D l' B2 L2 l' r2 R' F' u' f' D2 u' B' b2 f2 F r2 D' d' u U2 l' B' b' f' F' d l' u' R2 D u' F2
3. L2 l2 R' f2 D u2 F U' F d' L r' R b' D2 U2 l' r' R D2 u' B2 b' f D R b' R' b2 L2 l' r2 R2 b' F D2 U2 B2 R' F' L F2 l2 u B F L' U2 l u2 f d' U2 b U l' r' R2 u2 f2
4. B2 b2 f2 F R' U F L2 l' r R' b2 d2 U' L' u' r' R2 B L' R f R f d' U' f2 D2 u R2 f2 F' l2 U2 b F R2 D' U B2 D' B' b2 U2 L R D' B2 F L2 r u' r R2 b F d' L' D' R2
5. b' F' L U' l D B d B' F' D b f2 F' u l r2 B' F2 L2 l' D' U2 L l r R' B2 F' D2 L R d2 u2 R2 d r' d F' r2 d u U R D d2 u U B D d U' l' r2 B2 l2 r R2 B' u'

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. L B U2 B2 U' B L' U' F R B' D2 R F U L D' B' R2 D L' B' L B U
2. D2 L2 D2 R F R' D' F U F' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' U F U2 L D R B2 L2 D2
3. D' R' B' D2 L U' L U L2 D R2 B' D' B' L B L' F' R2 B2 R U' B2 L' U'

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. D' U2 R B' F' D U R U B F R' B' F L D2 U' R' D' B D L' D2 F2 R2
2. L R2 F2 L2 R F2 R' D2 U R U2 L2 F' L' B L R2 B2 F' D2 U' B F2 L D2
3. B2 D R2 B' L F' L' D2 U2 L2 R D' U' B' F2 U' R D B' F' L B L' R' U'

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. r B' f' F U2 R' u U2 L' B2 D U2 B f R D' r2 B r' u2 f2 F' r2 u B2 f F' r' B' F2 R2 f2 L' R' D2 U' B2 L' r2 R'
2. B2 u' L2 D' u' U' r' u2 R' D' F' u U' r F2 r B' U' r F' u2 L' R' u2 L D u U' B D r' B u' U R F2 D' B' f2 D'
3. r2 F' r F' R D' f D' L2 U2 B L' f D2 u U2 R' f2 R' B L r2 B F r' R' u' B f2 R D B f' D L' r2 U2 B r2 D2

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. f F2 u2 U' b2 f' L' b2 l2 D U2 l' r2 R2 B D F' d2 b2 F r' U' L' l2 U' R' B f' l' r d2 L2 F d2 L2 r2 d f2 D B u2 B2 l2 R b d2 b r2 B u' B2 F' R' f L' l2 d l' r2 R
2. r R' F2 l f2 L D B b f F2 d' B2 b f2 F2 L' D' U' b2 f F' l d2 F' L' r D d u2 U' B L' l R F' l R2 f' R2 f' d2 U l R' D b2 D' r' u' U' F2 l2 d' r' U2 r R2 f2 L
3. r D' d U R2 U2 r2 R2 b d U B b2 f' D U B2 f' F2 U2 l' f L2 l r' R d u' R' B b' l R u2 U b2 D2 d2 u2 B2 D' d' U2 l u B' b2 F l2 r u2 R' f' l' f u2 B' U' b' L'

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. L F2 L' R2 D' F R2 D' B' L R2 B' F' R F2 L' R U' B D U F' R B2 U'
2. B U B F D' L' U2 B2 L' R' B' D2 L' D' U' B2 D U2 L B2 F2 D2 U2 F' U'
3. F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F U' B' L' F2 L' B F2 L' R F' L2 D U' B2 F2 R' D2 L2 R
4. L R' D2 L' B2 F D2 U' F' D' U L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D L D2 U' L B F' D L2
5. D L R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L B' L' R' B2 F D2 F2 U' R2 D' U B F L2 R' B' F2
6. F D2 U' R2 D2 U2 F' R' B F R' B2 D U' F R2 D R2 D L R' D L' U R'
7. L D2 U' L D' U' B F2 U R2 D2 U2 B' F D U' L2 D2 U B' L' B' L' D' U2
8. L' B' F' U2 F L R B' L2 B' U2 L2 B F' D' U2 B2 D' L2 R' D' F2 D U2 L
9. U2 L' R U' F2 U R B F' D' U' F2 D U' L D2 R D F' D' B L' R' B2 F2
10. U F' L R' U2 L' B2 F' L B' D' U2 L D' U' B L' R2 D' U B' L R2 D U2
11. D' L2 U L2 R' B' F L' B D U' F D' U L B' F' L U' R' F' L R U2 B'
12. U R2 D R D2 R U' F' R F U L' F2 D2 F' R' F2 D' U2 L' R B' D F' L2
13. B R2 U' B R B2 L' U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 U B L' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2
14. F' U' L2 B' F' L R2 F' D2 U2 L' R B R2 D L2 R2 U' B' U2 B2 D2 F' D' L'
15. U2 L2 B' D2 L' R' F2 R' B R' D U' L F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U B' D U B' F2 D2
16. F2 L' R2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 U' F R' B2 D' U B L' R2 D L' B2 F' L
17. F L2 R2 B D2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R B' L B U2 R B2 F' R D' U' L R
18. B F' D' U' L B' L' B D U L' B2 L' B F' L2 R D' B2 U L2 F' D2 U' L2
19. L R' F R U F' L U2 B L F' R D2 L2 R2 D' U F U L R B D U2 R2
20. U' B' F' D U2 B F L' R2 D L' B D U2 B' F D' B2 F' U' B' F' D' U' L'
21. U2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 U L B' F' L D' L2 D' L F' U L' D U
22. B2 F2 L2 B F U B2 F' D L' R B2 F' U L2 D' B' R' D' U F L2 R' F' L'
23. R B2 F2 L2 R' F2 L B2 F R F' L2 R2 B F' U2 B' R2 B F D' U2 L B' F
24. L' U' F D2 B2 D' R' U2 L D' U2 R U2 B' F' D2 R' D U2 B' F L2 R' F2 R'
25. L D U2 B' F U2 R F2 D2 U' L' U R2 B D' U B' F' L' R B' D R2 B' R2
26. D2 L R2 B U' L2 F' R' D2 U' B2 L2 R' B F D2 U2 B2 R' F2 L B' L2 R D'
27. D U2 F' D U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L' R' U' L2 R' B' F U L2 R2 F L2 D' U
28. F R B F L R2 B' F' R B L2 D' U L R B2 F' L2 D2 U' R' B2 F2 L' R'
29. B2 L' D F L' R' B F2 D2 L' R' D' U B2 F2 D' U R' D U2 F' D F' D U'
30. R' B2 F2 L' R' F L D' U2 F' D' L' R' U B R B' D2 L2 D U' B' L' D U
31. R B F' L R B' F2 L2 D' B' F' U' B' L2 R F' L D' U F R' U R2 D U
32. L2 R' F' U2 B' F2 D' U' B' R B L' R2 B' F D U' F' L2 D' F' L B' F2 U
33. D2 B F R2 D U2 B2 F' L R' U2 B2 U' L F R D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 U R2
34. B D2 R D U2 B F' U L2 U2 F' D L2 D2 R2 U' L' B' L2 R' B2 L R' B' F2
35. D L' R F2 L D' U' B D' U' L R D L' R2 B' R D L R2 D' U B2 R2 B'
36. D' L2 R D U2 B2 L2 R D2 L R F D' U2 B2 F' U B' F' R2 D' U F2 L2 B'
37. L2 R' F D' L2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 U2 R' D' F' L2 D L' R2 B2 F D' B F' R' B
38. R B F2 R D2 L2 U2 B' R' U L B L R2 B' R' B' F2 L U2 L' D L' R D
39. R' B' F2 L R2 D F2 R' B R' D U2 F2 D' B' D B L' F2 D' U B U' B F
40. L D' R' D' U B2 F2 L' R2 U B2 L' R2 D B D2 L U2 F L2 D' L' R2 D' U2
41. D B2 F R' D2 U R2 B' F' D2 U2 L' R U L2 R B L2 D2 F R' B D R' U'
42. B' U' F L' R2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 F L' R2 U' L2 R B D2 L2 U B D F D' U'
43. D U' L B U B2 F U2 F U B2 D U2 L2 B' F D U' B D' B2 L R D2 B
44. D2 F' U2 B2 F2 D U' B' L2 D R' D2 U F D B2 L U' R U' B D U L F
45. R D U2 F' L R F2 R F' R B F' R B2 U R D' U L' R' U2 L2 R D' B'
46. B R' D' U B D U B2 F2 D' U R' B2 F' U R U' F2 D' U' B' F U2 L2 D
47. B F' R' U' B2 D2 U' L' B2 U2 R B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 U L2 R2 D L2 B'
48. F L R U B F' L2 R F' L2 D U2 B' D2 U' L' R' D' U' B' U' F D L R2
49. B L' R' F D F2 R' D2 U2 R2 D2 F' U' B2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' F2
50. R' D2 R U' B2 U2 F D U' F' U B' F2 U' L2 D L B L' R B' F' R' D U2

3x3x3 One Handed
1. U' L2 D U F R' B D2 U' R2 U' B L' U2 R' D B2 F2 L R2 U' L' F' U' B'
2. D U R' D' B' F2 L2 R' B2 F U2 B' F' U' R B2 L R D2 U2 L' B2 D2 L' D
3. F L2 B2 L B' D2 F U R' B F L' R D U2 B2 F D2 B R2 U L R U' L'
4. F' D' U' L2 U2 B U2 L D' B' F' D' U R' U B L R' D2 U B F R B2 L2
5. D U B' F D2 L' U L' R2 B2 F' R2 B' F2 R D' U2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B

3x3x3 With Feet
1. R' U' L2 R F' R' F R2 D' U L D' U B R D B' F2 D2 U B2 F' U L D
2. F' L D' L' R2 D U R B' D' U B2 F' L R' D U R D' U L' R2 B' R2 B'
3. F' D U2 B' R D' U R' B' F L2 R' U L2 R B' R' B' F R2 B D2 R B F
4. L' R D2 R2 B' F' R' D2 L B2 D2 U' L B' U2 B L2 U L' U2 L R D' R2 U
5. D F2 D' U L2 R U2 B2 F' D2 U' F R2 F' D' U2 R2 B2 F' U' R B2 F L R

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. D' U B2 D2 R D' B' F' U2 B F' D2 L2 R' B2 U B F' D L' R2 D' R' B' U2
2. D2 R' B' F' R' U' R2 U L U R' D' R2 F D2 B F L2 R D' B' F' L2 D2 U'
3. B2 D2 U B' D' L' B2 F D' L2 R D2 U' R D U2 R2 B' L R' F D U L B
4. D U F2 R D B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R' B D2 U' L U' R' D' B F U R F2 D' U
5. F' D' U B2 F D2 F L D2 L' D U2 F2 L2 F L2 R B' F2 L2 D U2 F L2 R

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. L2 F' R' U2 B2 D' U' B' L' B U B2 F2 D' L' D' R' B2 U2 B F' L R2 B' F2 D U' R B' F D U' B' F' R2 B2 F2 U' L D' U2 F L2 D L
U2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R2 U' R' D L2 R2 F L' D' L R2 F2 R2 (19f)

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay
1. (2x2x2) R2 B L2 F L2 B R' U2 R' F D2 R2 B R' B R U R' D' R2 B L F2 D2 L2
1. (3x3x3) L' R D2 U L2 R' B R B F' L' R2 B L' R2 U' F2 D' U2 R B' F' L R' U2
1. (4x4x4) F2 u2 r R' D' f F2 u2 F' U B' U B' F' L r2 R' u2 U' R2 D2 r B R' F2 D' u' f L2 r R2 D f' L2 r R' D2 F' L' R2

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay
1. (2x2x2) B' L2 F' U2 L2 D' B U2 R D2 B U' R B D L B D R2 B R2 B' D R2 D'
1. (3x3x3) B F2 L D L' R2 D' U' L F2 U2 F' L2 D U2 B2 D' U' R' U2 L2 U B' L2 U
1. (4x4x4) B f u2 R2 f' U' B r' U2 B' L D2 B f F' L r' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 f L2 D L2 D u' B' u2 f r' F' D2 u U' r' u U' B'
1. (5x5x5) u' L' b2 d U' r' b' r B2 r f2 r' D2 d' u2 U2 B l2 f' r' D2 U' f' l' d f2 u' F d u' f' U L2 F l' r B l' R' f L' r2 u2 l2 D d2 u2 U2 L' R' D r B b f2 F' l' r D2 U

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

Clock
1. UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
2. UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / dddd
3. UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
4. UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
5. UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd

MegaMinx
1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

Pyraminx 
1. l r b B' R' B' L' U B R' U R' L' B' R' U' R' L' U' R' 
2. l' b' u' L U' B L' U' L' R' L U L' U B' U B U L B' 
3. l' r b u' U' L U L' U R' U B' U' L B' U B' R B' U' 
4. b' u L' R' U' R U' L' B' L U' B' U' L R L' B' U' R U' 
5. l r u L' U B U R' U L B U' B' R' L U' L' R' B' R 

Square-1
1. 1,-3 / 0,-4 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 5,4 / 0,1 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,2 / -2,4 / 4,2 / 
2. 0,-4 / 0,1 / 6,3 / 6,0 / 1,2 / -2,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 / -4,0 / 4,0 / -2,3 / -1,2 / 6,1 / 0,1 / 2,0 / 6,2 / 5,4 
3. 0,6 / 0,3 / -5,0 / -1,0 / 3,0 / 3,4 / -2,0 / 1,4 / -2,0 / -1,0 / -5,1 / 5,3 / 3,2 / 6,1 / 0,5 / 4,0 / -1,0 / 
4. 0,2 / 4,-3 / 6,3 / 3,5 / 0,3 / 1,1 / -1,5 / 1,0 / -4,3 / -4,3 / -2,0 / -2,5 / 0,4 / -4,1 / 3,3 / 
5. 0,-1 / 0,4 / -3,3 / 6,0 / 6,4 / 5,5 / -5,2 / 4,0 / 2,2 / -2,5 / 6,4 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 0,4 / -4,3 / 0,4


----------



## AvGalen (May 2, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## 36duong (May 2, 2008)

My Space  

Magic:
1.53, (1.65), (1.42), 1.57, 1.62 = 1.57

This isn't good, I just got a bad average boo hoo hoo


----------



## Henrik (May 2, 2008)

*4x4BLD:* DNF (15:34)
#1 One of my worst DNFs for a long time. Some edges were wrong and some centers, and I usually do the centers good, but I had problems recalling the memo so its understandable.


----------



## Jacco (May 2, 2008)

*2x2*: (21.27), 9.80, 7.86, 15.22, (7.76) = *10.96*
Lightspeed! (..I suck)

*3x3*: 27.98, 26.24, (23.81), (29.75), 27.38 = *27.20*
Bad.

*5x5:* (3:43.53), 3:32.42, (3:01.45), 3:10.70, 3:21.11 = *3:21.41*
Not bad =)

Will add more.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2008)

Arnaud, I would suggest putting up 19 on time, and then just letting these 2 run concurrently. That way, you give enough time for 18, and keep 19 on track. I think that would work the best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2008)

I like to put all my times up at once, but I was too excited about this one and I have to put it up now. I'll do the rest later:

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
R D' U' R B2 D2 R' F' R F' R2 D2 F R' F2 R2 F' D' L' F' L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 F' D F2

2x2x2: R D' U' R B2
2x2x3: D2 R' F' R F' R2 D2
cross + 3rd pair: F R' F2 R2
solve edges - happens to leave just 3 corners: F' D' L' F' L . F' D F2
insert at .: L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2
LL cancels to L2 at beginning of insertion.

Finally a decent solve! (Around here, the cutoff for a respectable solve seems to be 31 moves. ) I'll probably still be last place, but at least this is a respectable number - I might be tied for last place! I doubt I'll get many solves like this, but I do feel like I'm improving. I found the solution without the insertion at about 48 minutes, and I barely found the insertion in time - I only had seconds left. Without the insertion it was 33 moves (I had it ready in case I ran out of time).


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2008)

Mike, if you didn't use that insertion, you were just left with a Niklas. Would've been 1 move more, due to the cancellation you got.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike, if you didn't use that insertion, you were just left with a Niklas. Would've been 1 move more, due to the cancellation you got.



That's hilarious. I just discovered I never bothered to find out what a Niklas is. (Sorry if that makes me look like an idiot - I always have used Sune and anti-Sune for those OLL cases, and never bothered to find out about Niklas.) I think that knowing Niklas now is probably going to make a big difference in my fewest moves solving. And it might help with a lot of other things, too. (It's obviously a great commutator for general use. It might be the last piece I need to get good at freestyle corners BLD.) Thanks, Dan!


----------



## alexc (May 2, 2008)

3x3: 18.93 17.69 (24.18) (17.50) 18.25 = 18.29
Much better than last week.

4x4: 1:44.83(O+P) (1:54.34)(O) (1:28.43)(O) 1:33.16(P) 1:50.38(O+P) = 1:42.79
 My ES turns so much better than my Rubik's one.

2x2bld:

3x3bld: 1:32.59 1:35.46 1:53.56 = 1:32.59
Very nice. The second solve had my fastest memo ever: 36 seconds!

--EDIT--
No 2x2, 2x2bld, relay, or multi. I was expecting an order to come early this week with a new 2x2 and more 3x3's, but it hasn't arrived yet, so I'll just skip those for this week.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 2, 2008)

2x2x2: (8.03), 7.90, 7.64, (5.79), 6.01 = 7.18 sec avg (This was emulated on a 4x4 since ALL of my 2x2's have broken now lol, so really not that bad for using a 4x4, but could have been better since it turned bad and i havent done 2x2 in awhile.)

3x3x3: 15.63, (14.81), 15.74, (16.47), 16.07 = 15.80 sec avg (BULL****...)

4x4x4: (1:24.45), 1:13.28, 1:19.42, (57.79), 1:06.90 = 1:13.20 sec avg (GRR i should have warmed up some before I started and the first 3 solves prove it  oh well there is always next week. at least the 57 wasnt bad i guess and the 1:06 was just average.)

5x5x5: (2:18.30), 2:19.65, (2:35.49), 2:22.97, 2:29.88 = 2:24.17 sec avg (*Goes to commit suicide*)

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay:

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay:

MultiBLD: 

3x3x3OH: 27.94, (26.94), (34.26), 30.07, 30.03 = 29.35 sec avg (awww darn this isnt that good at all just AVERAGE but I was hoping to see some improvements  oh well. i screwed up on the 30.07 on a N perm and the 30.03 i locked up so it COULD have been better, but oh well, NEXT WEEK will be better.) 

3x3x3WF: 3:00.81, (2:39.16), (3:56.05), 3:00.19, 2:45.17 = 2:55.39 sec avg (Not Bad  i think i'll start practicing Footsolving more now lol.)

2x2x2BLD: 44.12, 43.08, DNF = 43.08 sec (Lol this was very weird doing this with a 4x4 emulated as a 2x2 once again but oh well lol. and also i DNFED on 2x2? UGH lol well technically 4x4 hehe )

3x3x3BLD: 1:55.59, 1:37.21, 1:43.23 = 1:37.21 sec (I went way slower then usual because I didnt want to DNF any solves this week so maybe I can go on an accuracy streak  hehe. still 1:37.21 isnt THAT BAD but man my average of times was sloooow  im not mad though cause no DNF's 

3x3x3 FMC: 57 moves (Just used normal CFOP solve again lol, I wonder what week I will get some CRAZY INSANE solve that is like sub 30 moves? lol it WILL happen! and by the way I always do only one try on this lol, I'm too lazy to keep going for more )

Megaminx: 1:49.45, 1:51.55, (2:17.92), (1:38.15), 2:01.57 = 1:54.19 sec avg (hmm not great at all 
 I popped twice on the stupid 2:17 and my minx is WAY too tight now and it sucks  oh well let's wait till next week.) 

Square-1: 50.47, (32.47), (1:10.63), 35.61, 57.88 = 47.99 sec avg (Nice , I'm gonna learn some new algs too, so watch out for me for next week! )


----------



## sam (May 2, 2008)

2X2 = 6.52 5.01 (7.09) 5.95 (3.23) = 5.83 
pretty good... XD

3x3 = 18.64 (18.50) 19.66 19.41 (22.91) = 19.23 
also good!

3x3OH = (43.29) 38.64 39.68 39.19 (38.49) = 39.17
ugh, what a bad bad run of times. I guess i should practise it.


----------



## philkt731 (May 2, 2008)

2: 5.69 4.31 4.19 3.40 3.65 = 4.05 NAR here I come! no warmup

3: 15.91 15.27 15.71 14.93 13.46 = 15.30 ok

4: 1:03.33 1:24.21 O 1:03.52 1:05.61 1:12.71 O = 1:07.28 ok

5: 2:07.38 2:18.06 2:15.13 2:09.28 2:22.59 = 2:14.16 haven't practiced in a while

2BLD: 32.59 DNF (4x.xx) 28.50 =28.50

3BLD: 2:03.56 DNF (2:19.03) 2:08.71 = 2:03.56

3OH: 37.88 27.34 34.59 28.03 33.11 = 32.91 so inconsistent

3Match: 1:18.05 1:01.46 1:02.96 1:01.53 1:00.93 = 1:01.98 awesome

FMC:

234Relay: 1:30.94 ok
2: 0:04
4: 1:11 P
3: 0:15

2345 Relay: 3:39.83 good
2: 0:04
5: 2:11
4: 1:07 P
3: 0:17


----------



## MistArts (May 2, 2008)

Reserved spot!


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 20.31 17.40 21.05 27.15 22.84 => 21.40
Damn.

*3x3x3_OH:* 35.59 38.78 36.80 41.36 31.22 => 37.06
I really need to start making some proper progress in OH...

*3x3x3_feet:* 3:19.09 2:21.25 1:51.47 2:09.21 1:50.40 => 2:07.31
Ah I now feel your pain Mr. Hughey, the first one was my first ever feet pop >.<

*4x4x4:* 1:59.22 2:18.36 1:48.00 1:56.61 2:04.93 => 2:00.25
Slowly getting better, considering I don't practise.

*5x5x5:* 3:29.83 3:23.41 3:08.47 3:36.44 3:01.52 => 3:20.57
Bad...


----------



## fanwuq (May 3, 2008)

my first contest.
OH:
5:	01:09.85	x
4:	01:04.78	x
3:	01:05.78	x
2:	01:13.17	x
1:	00:49.48	x
Avg. 5:	01:04.61	3 of 5:	01:06.80
Haven't practiced for over a week. Results really suck. The 1:13 should be about 55, there was a big pop.

Very bad result, even for me. I did not start looking at commutators yet. Too busy studying for AP exams. So it is just Fridrich with a weird beginning: really bad block building, probably worse than just make the cross. Got triple xcross. Did one of the few OLL cases I knew before finishing Last F2L. Then it was J perm. 53 moves. Not much better than a typical speed solve. 

X2 R D2 R2 U2 R D B' U2 B U R2 L' U2 L D B U B' U R' D' R' U R2 U R' U' B' R' F R F' B U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 y R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'


----------



## cmhardw (May 3, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (11.89) 14.77 15.56 15.53 (17.35) = *15.29*
2x2x2_bld: 30.86 19.21 41.98 = *19.21*
3x3x3_bld: 1:42.64 2:17.98 1:53.25 = *1:42.64*
4x4x4_bld: 8:04.36 DNF DNF = *8:04.36*
5x5x5_bld: 15:20.64 17:31.28 DNF = *15:20.64*

Training for D.C.

Chris


----------



## Karthik (May 3, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*2x2: *6.24, 4.50, 8.68, 6.53, 7.11 = *6.62*
*3x3: *20.62, 20.80, 17.40, 20.30, 19.25 = *20.06*
*3x3BLD: *2:37.81, DNF, 2:17.99 = *2.17.99*


----------



## Nghia (May 3, 2008)

*Duong Tuan Nghia :*

2x2 Speed
*Average:* 14.34
*Times:* (06.53) 15.17 14.94 (20.98) 12.91

Well...I don't know all the algorithms for ortega yet  and my ES 2x2 locks up too much....

3x3 Speed
*Average:* 27.80
*Times:* 26.78 (30.24) 29.09 27.52 (22.78) 

Worse day for speedsolving, ever.

4x4 Speed
*Average:* 3:08.29
*Times:* (3:34.52) 2:58.09 3:06.48 (2:42.03) 3:20.30 

hmm...pretty average...

3x3 BLD
*Average:* 2:39.78
*Times:* 2:39.78 DNF (2 misoriented edges) 3:13.48 

Wow, really nice times for me, the DNF was close to 3 minutes.


----------



## Paiev (May 3, 2008)

*3x3 OH*
(1:18.39) 1:16.61 1:14.03 1:02.92 (56.62) = *1:11.19*

Bleh. Definitely should have warmed up. You can see that each is better than the previous 
*FMC*
2x2x2: R U' L U2 L U L2 [7]
Triple x-cross: R' D2 R' D R2 B' D L' F' L B F2 [19] 
Last F2L Pair: R' D' R D' R' D [25]
Corner comm: R2 U2 L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F U2 R' [37]

I think it's safe to say that I suck at FMC. I did the F2L pair because it just left 3 corners off, which I figured left an easy insertion. I then spent the next 40 minutes looking for said insertion and ended up not finding one. With an 8-move comm (fairly typical for corner cycles) and no cancellations, that would've left me at 33 turns. If someone could help me out with insertions, I'd be eternally grateful.

Other events coming Real Soon Now.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 3, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.59 8.14 7.38 6.28 7.50 = 7.49
3x3x3: 16.80 18.69 21.44 19.84 22.30 = 19.99
4x4x4: 1:18.38 1:34.97 1:39.05 1:29.13 1:25.88 = 1:29.99
5x5x5: 2:09.72 2:20.00 2:04.88 1:49.75 1:52.16 = 2:02.25

Expected; I haven't solved a big cube or taken a 3x3 average in over a week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 13.80, 10.08, 14.09, 8.16, 11.75 = *11.88*
*3x3x3:* 28.31, 25.25, 36.23, 32.58, 32.48 = *31.12*
*4x4x4:* 1:54.22 (O), 2:09.72, 2:13.90 (OP), 1:39.05 (4 edges already paired), 1:34.88 (P, OLL skip) = *1:54.33*
Comment: Two very lucky solves!
*5x5x5:* 3:17.38, 3:17.11, 3:21.47, 2:51.93, 3:22.81 = *3:18.65*
Comment: Bad average is somewhat compensated for by the good fourth solve – my second best ever.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:04.06, DNF (54.50), 41.56 = *41.56*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:50.25, 2:39.86, DNF (interrupted) = *2:39.86*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:22.63 (5:37), 11:21.99 (5:46), DNF (11:26.74, 5:55) = *10:22.63*
Comment: The times were all pretty good – I’m happy with the 10:23! The third one was off by 8 edges and 8 centers; it looked like the problem was I messed up with an r2 move somewhere.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (26:01.50, 13:56), DNF (25:44.11, 14:36), DNF (23:46.43, 12:15) = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh. I hate it when this happens. First one was off bad – 8 X centers, 2 + centers, 4 wings. Second one was only off by 2 X centers and third one was only off by 3 wings. On the third one, I used B instead of C, which gave me a much easier setup move for the commutator, which matches Chris’s observation that we often substitute pieces for easier ones.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/8, 1:11:52.54* 6 points (46:50 mem)
Comment: Will I ever get this? This is like my sixth or seventh attempt, and my third 7/8, I think. The fourth cube was off by just 2 edges flipped. It was because I memorized the wrong sticker on the correct piece for the last piece in a cycle.
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.69, 59.55, 50.09, 1:02.46, 58.58 = *56.94*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:41.97, 3:38.80, 3:10.16, 3:10.27, 2:18.78 = *3:19.74*
Comment: At least I had one really nice solve.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 3:01.96, 2:29.96, 2:40.21, 2:37.05, 2:34.58 = *2:37.28*
Comment: These times aren’t quite as embarrassing as the ones I had on previous weeks.
*2-4 Relay:* *2:28.72* (OP)
Comment: Wow – that’s almost as good as a bad 4x4x4 solve for me, and with double parity even! I still feel like I’m cheating when I look at them while I solve them, but I was too tired to do this one BLD this week.
*2-5 Relay:* *1:10:12.30* (40:04 mem)
Comment: I was trying to meet Rafal’s challenge (trying to get double his time). I figure I need to start solving at about 35 minutes, but these scrambles were really hard to memorize. I normally like to do 3 passes on memo, but this time I just did 2 and saw the time was already 40 minutes, so I went ahead and started, even though the memory wasn’t secure. I paid the price with some tough temporary memory failures. I was pretty sure I got the 3x3x3 wrong because of a strange setup move for the parity, but I got it right – I got them all right! Nice to get a second one, even if it was slow. I’ll try to beat an hour again next week.
*Magic:* 2.55, 2.72, 2.53, 2.40, 6.00 = *2.60*
*Master Magic:* 4.84, 4.36, 5.52, 5.02, 5.78 = *5.13*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one (but Joey is supposed to send me one soon).
*MegaMinx:* 3:46.59, 3:53.41, 3:29.61, 3:26.91, 3:52.86 = *3:43.02*
Comment: Very bad – big mistakes on several of the solves.
*Pyraminx:* 18.61, 16.77, 30.11, 24.06, 25.27 = *22.65*
Comment: Some of these scrambles seemed outrageously easy, but I’m bad, and besides, my Pyraminx kept locking up.  I think I should have had sub-10’s on a couple of these.
*Square-1:* 2:03.02 (P), 1:41.13, 1:49.64 (P), 1:18.71, 1:34.16 = *1:41.64*
*3x3x3 Fewest moves:* *31 moves* (see my previous post for the solution)

Marie Hughey: 
*2x2x2:* 30.41, 25.47 (+2), 15.09, 29.28, 15.25 = *23.33*
Comment: Marie just uses LBL, but has gotten really good at color neutrality – I was amazed watching her 15 second solves!
*3x3x3:* 1:16.58, 1:07.43, 1:17.43, 1:15.41, 1:16.46 = *1:16.15*


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 4, 2008)

Oh my, I average like 17 seconds on the 2x2. Marie better not beat me at Cincinnati. xD Did you lube or mod your 2x2?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Oh my, I average like 17 seconds on the 2x2. Marie better not beat me at Cincinnati. xD Did you lube or mod your 2x2?



It's just an ordinary unlubed Eastsheen 2x2x2. They're pretty nice - if you don't have one, you should get one. They don't really need lube.

And I suspect if you average 17 seconds, you'll beat Marie pretty easily - if you notice, her average was still 23 seconds. But if she gets 5 easy solves, she could do it. Her problem is orienting the last layer - she uses the blindfold method for doing it, which is slow.


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

*3x3 multi:* 0/4 19:49.58
Some day.


----------



## KJiptner (May 5, 2008)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1st: DNF *2nd: 1:21.90* 3rd: DNF
That doesn't scare anybody nowadays  Old system.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 5, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF [2:34], DNF [2:21], 4:12 = 4:12

comment: I'm trying to speed up ALOT, I'm getting alot of 2:30s, but no successful sub-3s yet [I memorized the last cube twice to ensure success, or at least a better chance at it] :]


----------



## fanwuq (May 5, 2008)

For FMC, I used regular Fridrich and got 43 moves twice. I guess I suck at block building. I'll post the new solution soon.
Edit:
D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' D2 L' D' L D' F B' D B F2 D' F2 D2 L' F' L D F D' F' L D' R' D L' D' R B2 R2 B L B' R2 B L' B D

B2 L2 D2 F2 U F' D2 F2 D2 F' R' D2 R D B D2 B' D L' R D R' D' L D2 L' D' F' D' F D F' R F L F2 L2 F R' F' L2 F2 D

pure Fridrich. One really obvious multislot trick in both solutions. If I knew some COLLs or commutators, it could be sub-40. Would have done something like this in speedcubing anyway. Solution in 2-3 min each on gelatinbrain simulator. Undo-ed the moves to reconstruct solve. Could have been easily sub-50s on real cube, but that makes retracing difficult. I'm not so used to writing done solutions as I go yet.


----------



## rafal (May 6, 2008)

Mike, nice work on your relay!

I got DNF (34:42). I remembered everything and i was solving as slowly as I could and yet 5x5 was off by some pieces. I noticed some strange thing regarding 5x5 bld - when I solve slow I have more dnf's. So I guess I will switch to the normal speed next time


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2008)

rafal said:


> Mike, nice work on your relay!
> 
> I got DNF (34:42). I remembered everything and i was solving as slowly as I could and yet 5x5 was off by some pieces. I noticed some strange thing regarding 5x5 bld - when I solve slow I have more dnf's. So I guess I will switch to the normal speed next time



Interesting. I've noticed something similar - most of my 5x5x5 solves under 25 minutes have been successful. Okay, so my fast is impossibly slow for you, but it's interesting that this is the case. Maybe there's something to it.


----------



## niKo (May 7, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (19.25), 23.66, 27.53, (28.16), 24.11 = *25.10*

-niKo


----------



## Dene (May 7, 2008)

Finally got mine done. Not a good week overall...


----------



## dbeyer (May 7, 2008)

Quick Question for Match the Scramble: Do we get 15s gap between the scramble and the start of the timer for inspection?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> Finally got mine done. Not a good week overall...



Wait, Dene - you had a feet pop and managed to put it back together and solve in 3:19.09?!? Wow - you're good. Do you have opposable toe thumbs or something? It took me nearly 2 minutes to fix each of my pops, and that was not including having to repop and refix in one case. 2 pops plus another pop and fix added up to more than 10 minutes for me. How long did it take you to fix the pop?


----------



## alexc (May 7, 2008)

Sorry, I might be a little late with my results because of waiting for my new 2x2 and 3 more 3x3 to arrive so I can do 2x2, 2x2 bld, multibld, relay etc. I expected they would be here by today, but they're not!


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got mine done. Not a good week overall...
> ...



Not long at all. It was only 1 edge piece, no a complete collapse. I just picked it up with my right foot, kind of got it in the position in the cube (had to wriggle a bit to move the corners out of the way) and the pushed a bit while holding steady with my left foot. After that it was partially in, but very easily would have come out without applying pressure, so i had to wriggle around a bit more and push with my left foot to get it in. I'm not sure if that description is very accurate. Maybe no more than a minute overall to get it in.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2008)

Oh, I see. I had edge and corner fall out both times, and putting in the corner is also quite a challenge. And having to re-pop and then fix it is definitely worse than just the pop.


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2008)

dbeyer said:


> Quick Question for Match the Scramble: Do we get 15s gap between the scramble and the start of the timer for inspection?


Quick Answer: yes
Long Answer: You can have as much time as you like between the scramble and the start of inspection. Between the start of inspection and the start of the timer the normal rules apply so you have to start the timer within 15 seconds. You can also choose wether you want to inspect the solved cube, the scrambled cube, or both 



Mike Hughey said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, I average like 17 seconds on the 2x2. Marie better not beat me at Cincinnati. xD Did you lube or mod your 2x2?
> ...


If Marie knows how to perform the sune she could orient the last layer with just sune(s): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoC1u5kGUXs

And just so you know Mike, I have been doing all weekly competitions (but not FMC and MBF), but haven't gotten around to posting my results. Most results are "the same as always". No improvements, no increase in time. So basically just 2 hours of cubing every week keeps you in shape (and prevented me from doing "nothing but work")


----------



## Karthik (May 9, 2008)

Good to have you back Arnaud


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If Marie knows how to perform the sune she could orient the last layer with just sune(s): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoC1u5kGUXs


I wish I had taught her that way to begin with. I had trouble teaching that method to the first person I taught, so I switched to the blindfold method instead because it's initially quicker to teach (it takes kids about 5 minutes to get the BLD method down, but it probably took the first person I taught about an hour to learn it the sune way). But now I regret it. Now Marie is kind of afraid to change. But I'm going to try to teach her anyway. If she can get that down, I think it would shave 4 or 5 seconds off her 2x2x2 average (and get her a little closer to being able to do Ortega someday). And it would bring her closer to sub-1 on the 3x3x3, too.


> And just so you know Mike, I have been doing all weekly competitions (but not FMC and MBF), but haven't gotten around to posting my results. Most results are "the same as always". No improvements, no increase in time. So basically just 2 hours of cubing every week keeps you in shape (and prevented me from doing "nothing but work")


That's nice to know, but it would still be nice if you'd post your results. It would feel more like you're here, somehow. 

Oh, and it looks to me from your official competitions that you've made some improvements on a few things - 3x3x3 BLD, Megaminx, and Square-1, for instance. I was catching up to you on Megaminx and Square-1, but then you took off and got away from me again, I think.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

Completely caught up with my results after this one:

*2x2x2*: = 7.94 6.71 8.43 6.28 7.93 = *7.53*
*3x3x3*: = 27.30 26.44 22.63 25.30 22.44 = *24.79*
*4x4x4*: = 1:34.46 (O) 1:25.81 1:27.75 (P) 1:25.97 1:27.36 = *1:27.03*
*5x5x5*: = 2:08.88 2:44.66 2:32.77 2:48.21 2:29.86 = *2:35.76*
*2x2x2_bf*: = DNF 1:34.36 1:12.46 = *1:12.46*
*3x3x3_bf*: = 5:59.11 DNF DNF = *5:59.11*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 50.11 1:04.56 38.94 36.02 46.61 = *45.22
3x3x3_match*: = 2:21.83 1:59.13 2:23.46 4:07.33 2:09.50 = *2:18.26*
*234-Relay*: *2:06.69*
*2345-Relay*: *4:36.44*
*Magic*: = 3.31 2.08 2.93 2.65 2.88 = *2.82*
*Master Magic*: = 5.68 6.13 6.83 6.78 7.61 =* 6.58*
*Clock*: = 20.96 22.38 21.18 19.91 22.27 = *21.47*
*MegaMinx*: = 4:27.52 3:13.65 3:40.15 3:25.31 3:40.13 = *3:35.20*
*PyraMinx*: = 14.15 12.71 12.05 15.50 14.68 = *13.85
Square-1*: = 1:00.58 1:03.11 1:29.38 1:29.34 (P) 1:19.72 = *1:17.39*


----------

